# Sad day for 50" Panasonic Plasma



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

Today I had the Sears service guy come out for our yearly maintenance on the TV and he said the display panel is weak in the middle lower half of the screen, because the Panasonic is 3 years old the display panel is no longer available. The good news is because of the service contract I can get a new 50" Plasma for $188.00. Suggestions are welcome as I only have experience with Vizio and Panasonic. Do the LG's hold up better than 3 years?


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

IO can't offer any advice but it's nice to hear when a service contract or extended warranty works out in the customers favor, ty for sharing and gl with your new tv:T


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The Panasonic displays usually hold up really well, Was there any indication as to whey it is failing? How much do you use it per day?


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> The Panasonic displays usually hold up really well, Was there any indication as to whey it is failing? How much do you use it per day?


It runs all day and most of the night. Probably 80 to 90 hours a week. They quit making the panel replacements last year for it so in reality the set is 4 years old as it was a 2009 model on closeout purchased in 2010 from Sears brand new in the box.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Wow, then your literally burning through its lifespan in only 3 years. I would not expect any other manufacturer to last any longer. In your case Plasma may not be the best choice, an LED may last longer due to its design.


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> Wow, then your literally burning through its lifespan in only 3 years. I would not expect any other manufacturer to last any longer. In your case Plasma may not be the best choice, an LED may last longer due to its design.


Yes, my wife and I are pretty much home bodies now, she has CHF and I was diagnosed with and had surgery for Coronary Artery Disease so we don't get out much anymore. The TV is on sometimes from the time we get up until both of us go to bed. I bought the Plasma because at the time that tech was superior to LED or LCD for movies. My only LED type displays are 2x21" I use for monitors and a 32" my wife uses for a monitor, all Vizio.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The biggest issue with Plasma is heat generated by the technology, Im willing to bet that with it on all day long its getting very warm. An LED will stay much cooler. That would be the choice you should look at. Not sure I would go with a Visio for that kind of use. I would look into the big players Panasonic, Sony, LG and Samsung or even Toshiba.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

We recently got a Samsung f-8500 and it runs pretty cool. There maybe some newer models with better or more efficient cooling to look into as well.


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

It depends also on what Sears has in the 50 inch class. I read somewhere that the new Plasma displays are all native 1080p where my Panasonic is 1080p capable but 720p native. True?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, its impossible to find a display now thats not 1080p native particularly over 40". I have the latest Panasonic plasma ST60 series and its got a great picture.


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

I just finished the CNET review of the ST60. They rated it as an exceptional value. The actual users reviews are hit and miss.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I take C-Net reviews from users with a grain of salt.


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> I take C-Net reviews from users with a grain of salt.



Grain of salt taken.:bigsmile:


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

Just got back from Sears to check availability of the Panasonic TC-L50E60. They have it in stock so now it's just a matter of waiting for the tech paper work to catch up with the records keeping and service before I can get a new set. The TC-L50E60 seems to be a good option as I am not interested in 3D. The smart features I don't care about but will have to get regardless.


----------

